# Stella is close!



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Stella is a Nubian bred to a ND buck. Her due date is Friday. But her bag filled alot today and her ligs are pretty darn soft, so I wouldn't be surprised if tomorrow we had babies. They'll be fine a couple days early right? Luckily I have tomorrow off so it would be great if she could go then. I've attached pics from today.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Also we saw 2 or 3 on the ultrasound. I'm hoping for 3, but she hasn't shown alot through the pregnancy so I don't think she is hiding that 3rd one in there, but we'll see soon enough


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Congrats! i hope she does well for you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

So exciting. Hope all goes well!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yay! More babies. 🎉 Can't wait to see them. Wishing you both a smooth delivery!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oooh we cant wait any more. Friday is so far away


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy kidding! I hope all goes well.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

She delivered twin boys today! She is an amazing mom, did everything perfectly. The lighter one, Dune, is doing great. The darker one, Rocky, seems to have trouble with his hind leg(s) ? I gave him some Selenium/vit e gel


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Aww! So cute!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations Stella and Kass!
They are sooo cute! 💕 
Good job looking after the selenium issue right away.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That was quick! Finally no doe code! She mustn't have read it. 😄

They both look beautiful!


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Everyone is doing great this morning. So heres my question. I want to breed her in late October. Is that too soon?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations....


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Aw, they are so cute! I’ll let someone more experienced answer the breeding question, just wanted to say congratulations.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. That is normal. Give birth in spring, breed in fall.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

As long as she is in good condition by then there is no reason not to rebreed then. 😉


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Awsome. One other thing.
Today was super hot. 90*. I was hoping Mama and babies would be fine in the shade, but I went out a few hours later to find all 3 panting hard and the babies not doing great, probably dehydrated.
I put them in the garage where the temp is set to 50*. They cooled down pretty fast and are doing ok. But I'm not sure they are drinking enough and moms udder is getting pretty tight. At dinner feeding I milked out a beer bottles worth (thats what I had -- don't judge ) of milk, and I'm going to keep an eye on them. 
Is there anything I should have done differently?


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

I can’t help you with the baby problem, but doing this to boost!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Also, did you do the ultrasound yourself? If so, where did you get the equipment?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Kass said:


> Awsome. One other thing.
> Today was super hot. 90*. I was hoping Mama and babies would be fine in the shade, but I went out a few hours later to find all 3 panting hard and the babies not doing great, probably dehydrated.
> I put them in the garage where the temp is set to 50*. They cooled down pretty fast and are doing ok. But I'm not sure they are drinking enough and moms udder is getting pretty tight. At dinner feeding I milked out a beer bottles worth (thats what I had -- don't judge ) of milk, and I'm going to keep an eye on them.
> Is there anything I should have done differently?


@happybleats @Moers kiko boars 
Any advice for dehydrated babies?


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

goatmomma16 said:


> Also, did you do the ultrasound yourself? If so, where did you get the equipment?


The lady who owns the buck i used did it for me. She was amazing. Very supportive and helpful.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Kass said:


> The lady who owns the buck i used did it for me. She was amazing. Very supportive and helpful.


Awww I love that for you! The majority of goat people I know are literally the best. Is there any way you could reach out to her and ask for me? If not, that’s totally ok, I don’t wanna inconvenience you or anything


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Milk more out of mom, so she softens up a bit, if she is super tight, it hurts and she may not be allowing her kids to nurse. 
After you milk her, it will make her more comfortable, put her kids her.
You will have to do that as needed.

Keep the goats out of the sun.
Do you have a shaded area to keep them?

Watch for pneumonia.

Monitor their temps.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I agree with @toth boer goats ! I also would freeze plastic bottles 1/2 full of water, lay a towel over the frozen bottle. Lay them close to.mom & kids. It cools the ground and them. 
Give Mom vit c drench and electrolytes. Kidds will get that from mom.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks guys. I'll keep that in mind for summer time! The babies are back outside. Thankfully it was just one freakishly hot day and we are back down to decent weather. Baby's are drinking again and acting totally normal. 
Now for the lopsided udder. I emptied the udder today, so hopefully mom is more comfy and the babies figure out milk comes from both sides, not just the one!I'll keep you posted.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I feel like this has been the year of the lopsided udder. I keep hearing everyone struggling with that 😵. Somebody's got to tell these kid that mommas have TWO teats! 😆


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> I feel like this has been the year of the lopsided udder. I keep hearing everyone struggling with that . Somebody's got to tell these kid that mommas have TWO teats!


Right!? They obviously haven't read the books


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you want to tape the side they love just for the day, then remove it, they may go to the ignored side.

She may get pretty full by the end of the day, if so, you can milk some out to make her more comfortable and the kids may then nurse from both sides. 
Worth a try if they won’t latch into that Ignored side.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Good update! 
I've been milking her out twice a day and turns out she did have a little scrape on her right teat. It was getting worse and bleeding when I milked her. So I got some udder balm and I've been putting that on her twice a day. After just a day or 2 the babies were drinking from both sides and the cut is almost completely healed. I'm so happy! 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY, really good to hear.


----------

